# Nationaltorwart Robert Enke gestorben



## Claudia (10 Nov. 2009)

Nationaltorwart Robert Enke(32) ist tot.

*Hannover 96-Präsident Martin Kind teilte BILD mit: „Die Polizei hat mich angerufen und hat bestätigt, dass Robert Enke tot ist. Ich habe die Todesnachricht um etwa 19.35 Uhr erhalten."*

Laut Aussage seines Beraters solles Selbstmord gewesen sein.

Quelle: Bild.de
​


----------



## Chamser81 (11 Nov. 2009)

Was für eine Tragödie!


----------



## Ch_SAs (11 Nov. 2009)

Ein viel zu junger Mensch ist von uns gegangen...  das ist wirklich Schade zumal ich ihn auch sehr sympathisch fand... Mein Beileid für seine Frau und seine Familie!


----------



## sixxer (11 Nov. 2009)

ich bin schockiert....
R.I.P ROBERT ENKE


----------



## eibersberger (11 Nov. 2009)

sehr traurig.
finde ich trotzdem nicht das richtige Forum dafür.


----------



## Katzun (11 Nov. 2009)

sehr traurig!

und extrem tapfer von seiner frau heute schon eine presse erklärng abzugeben.

mein beileid den hinterbliebenen.


----------



## AMUN (11 Nov. 2009)

Ist zwar Traurig... aber ich finde diesen ganzen Trubel um einen Selbstmörder einfach zu viel. Es kotzt mich schon an wenn ich die "ach so trauernde Witwe" nur ein paar Stunden später im TV sehe wie sie nee Pressekonferenz gibt (ist doch nicht normal) 
Und die ganze Berichterstattung der Medien... als ob es nichts anderes gibt

LG
Amun


----------



## JayP (12 Nov. 2009)

Ja ganz schlimme Geschichte,

wie sie aber tagtäglich passiert, leider.

Natürlich ist der Selbstmord von Robert Enke, einem Nationaltorwart, für die Medien wieder ein gefundenes Fressen.

Wenn sich aber andere Leute die nicht berühmt sind, sich vor den Zug werfen, interessiert das keine Sau, wieder leider .

Mir tun vor allem die Angehörigen leid, der Lokfahrer der diese Geschichte jetzt auch verarbeiten muss, letztendlich aber natürlich auch Robert Enke, der leider so krank war, dass er so ein tragisches Ende als einzige Möglichkeit für sich selbst gewählt hat.

Wir leben in einer kranken Welt, wo Menschen sich lieber vor einen Zug werfen, als öffentlich zuzugeben, dass sie psychische Probleme haben.

Wenn man sich dann auch noch anguckt, wie Sebastian Deisler geschmäht wurde, weil er seine Karriere beendet hat, wegen eben solcher Probleme, und als Heulsuse etc bezeichnet wurde, dann zeigt dass doch nur, wie ignorant und intolerant viele Menschen leider sind.

Jeder der in Deutschland zum Psychiater etc geht, wird doch gleich als "bekloppt" gebrandmarkt.

Diese Diskussion sollte man lieber mal anstoßen, bzw wie wir alle miteinander umgehen, im täglichen Kampf ums Überleben, ums Geld und um Anerkennung, und ob das die wichtigsten Sachen im Leben sind.

Wenn ich da nur schon wieder das Gerede von der "neuen" Bundesregierung höre, wo es nur um Wirtschaftung und Leistung geht krieg ich das Kotzen.

Sollten nicht eigentlich das Wohl aller Menschen im Vordergrund stehen und nicht nur dass die oberen Zehntausend noch reicher und mächtiger werden.

Die nächsten Wochen wird der Fall Robert Enke jetzt überpräsentiert werden mit dem Fokus auf der Frage, ob es daran lag, dass er nicht die Nummer 1 in der Nationalmannschaft war und daran zerbrochen ist.

Weil dass ist ja das wichtigste in Deutschland, der Fußball.

Noch besser der Kommentar eines "Fans":" Robert halt den Kasten jetzt im Himmel sauber!"

Ja das ist die Hauptsache


----------

